# What Makes This Song Great? - a little gift to VI-C



## Garry (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm a big fan of Rick Beato's YouTube channel generally, and as a seasoned pro in the music business, as well as a theory teacher of many years (him, not me!!), I have a lot of respect for his music knowledge and experience, and so trust his recommendations.

So, I really enjoy his series, "What makes this song great?" He's now up to episode 70, and I thought it would be a good idea to create a playlist of all the songs he's covered so far. I'll keep this updated, as he continues, so if you have iTunes, and want to save yourself the work of doing the same, please feel free to copy mine here:

Rick Beato's What Makes This Song Great Playlist

Enjoy


----------



## ed buller (Jul 10, 2019)

He's awesome...good list thank you

best

ed


----------



## ReelToLogic (Aug 2, 2019)

I just watched his video breaking down Boston's "More than a Feeling" and it was fantastic!  

It's such a great song and he pointed out so many things I was not aware of. I'll never listen to it the same way again.

Question: Does anyone know how he got access to all the separate tracks for the song? It was sooo cool to hear the vocals and other parts in isolation!


----------



## Zardoz (Aug 4, 2019)

ReelToLogic said:


> I just watched his video breaking down Boston's "More than a Feeling" and it was fantastic!
> 
> It's such a great song and he pointed out so many things I was not aware of. I'll never listen to it the same way again.
> 
> Question: Does anyone know how he got access to all the separate tracks for the song? It was sooo cool to hear the vocals and other parts in isolation!




He's been a record producer for a decade or so, and I believe what he's said in the past was that these multitracks were given to him by other producers over his years in the business. This is a question that gets asked in the comments on almost every one of his "What Makes This Song Great" videos - I always find it hilarious that so many think he has some magical software that can cleanly isolate all the parts from the stereo track as if that were possible. 

Wherever he gets them though it's a gift for all of us to get to hear these classic songs broken down like this. I've gained incredible respect for the craftsmanship of many songs that I thought were dead to me from overplay.


----------



## tack (Aug 4, 2019)

Rick's videos are great. Ever since watching his 10 minute "How to write like John Williams" video I've been able to write like John Williams.


----------

